# Banelings Banelings Baneings Ohhh!



## Lorken (Nov 22, 2010)

I love this video. Anyone who plays Starcraft will understand :tu


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 22, 2010)

Stupid noobs switching to Zerg now that they are a little strong. I WAS ZERG WHEN IT WAS TOUGH MAN. You guys don't know my pain D:


----------



## FrozenPanda (Nov 22, 2010)

Rofl at this song.. Nice parody better than most. But i do like the dota songs better than this.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 22, 2010)

The Basshunter DotA song? I used to pump hours or Warlocks with that song on loop and then Starcraft. I whip out "Bling Blang blow" by athene when playing poker, now that I got this off itunes, I've had it on loop almost all day. This almost made me want to play Zerg so I can landmine some guy, almost, I still love my Protoss.


----------



## CubeDust (Nov 22, 2010)

I waited for this video to come out so much time! -wanted to see what's the expensive car is for.
I was terran, then switched to Zerg, and i PWN ppl in bronze lolllolololo (i play 2 games a day, so i do not get higher ranks)


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stupid noobs switching to Zerg now that they are a little strong. I WAS ZERG WHEN IT WAS TOUGH MAN. You guys don't know my pain D:



I agree. ZvZs are the worst.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 22, 2010)

What does happen in ZvZ? I have never done it before, but roaches would kill everything before mutas can kill them, etc. Would it be first to ultras and infestors?


----------



## Kaktus (Nov 22, 2010)

He switch from Protoss to Zerg


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 22, 2010)

My favourite match up is ZVT they are compelling


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2010)

I freekin love this song.
Takes the only halfway decent part of Justin Bieber (the tune), and adds amazing stuff around it.

Favorite Part: H-h-h-h-h to the usky- Husky

I was playing the song in the background while playing online. And in a PvP (Protoss vs. Protoss) I heard the part in the song where they say "Nuclear Launch Detected" and I actually thought it was from the game. And I was thinking for a second, "wait, what's going on? He's protoss.... is he cheating?" Then I heard "Banelings banelings banelings woahhhh" and realized what it was =p

Fun times =p


----------



## Lorken (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ That really scares me when versing terrans, happened twice today.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stupid noobs switching to Zerg now that they are a little strong. I WAS ZERG WHEN IT WAS TOUGH MAN. You guys don't know my pain D:


 
Playing Zerg since Brood War <3


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 23, 2010)

Ew Zerg.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry but who got their butt kicked by a bronze league nub who was playing zerg?


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 23, 2010)

Zerg is so awesome. I'm trying to get good with them but they are hard to get used too, especially since using Protoss since I started.

And terran is just plain lol.


----------

